# I just found real life Kakuna...



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2014)

So yeah I was browsing Facebook when I found these:


*Spoiler*: _Real Life Kakuna_ 











Those are immature parasitoid wasps (Chalcididae) inside a butterfly pupae.

Kakuna lives!


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2014)

That poor Butterfree


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2014)

Exactly my thoughts...


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 1, 2014)

Bioness said:


> That poor Butterfree



More like poor Metapod


----------

